

Send Your Stories Instead of Resumes to Your Client - hubba
http://www.recroup.com/

======
didgeoridoo
1\. Croup is a disease. The name is DOA. 2\. Good idea to integrate with
Smarterer rather than trying to roll your own skills verification platform.
However, I think the whole badges angle distracts & detracts from your core
story. I'd drop it and go for the "better résumé" angle, at least until
Smarterer is widely accepted by hiring companies. 3\. Get a native English
speaker to give your site & app a once-over. An hour of copy editing by a
competent writer will go a long way toward helping establish professionalism.

~~~
wizzard
Unfamiliar with Smarterer, I went there and tried a sample question:
[http://imgur.com/puk2Bav](http://imgur.com/puk2Bav)

wat

~~~
mikepk
Actually if the form does not have a method="POST" in it, then the form will
be submitted as a get request (with url parameters). Think the search form on
google.com, it does a GET with query string args. Forms do not necessarily
equal post methods.

Since the answers do not include $_POST, $_GET is the right answer (although
arguably, to make the question clearer, one could specify the method it's not
strictly necessary in this question).

(disclosure: I'm the co-founder of Smarterer)

------
codegeek
Interesting concept. Not going to sign-up though without seeing some samples
first or at least a demo/video etc.

------
phaemon
A little feedback:

Does "recroup" have a capital "R" or not? It's inconsistent.

In the first paragraph, the first two lines look like headings, so lose the
period at the end: it looks odd.

"we know every job seeker is different. We built" \-- The tenses are jarring
there, you should rephrase that (maybe it's OK in the US).

"a profile that showcase" \-- that should be "showcases"

"its your Career Launchpad" \-- Ouch! You mean "it's".

If you're aiming to present a professional appearance, you really need to fix
these little typos and errors.

~~~
wizzard
There seems to be a mistake in almost every paragraph...

"How it works?" \- either "How does it work?" or "How it works"

"one profile that gives complete picture"

"a resume doesn't do justice with the capabilities of a Job Seeker"

"Signin to find out more"

"Drop us a mail if you want to know anything about us or have queries or
feedback. Please feel free to do so."

Lots more awkward English and random capitalization, sentences that would
benefit from a comma, etc. Definitely have a native English speaker edit this.

It could be a good idea though. I like the idea of portfolio sites for graphic
designers (like [http://carbonmade.com/](http://carbonmade.com/)) and this
could be something that would fulfill more of a development bent.

------
tehwebguy
Is there like a demo "story" we can check out?

~~~
taigeair
Yeah I'd also like to see a demo.

------
cpfohl
Explain the name? Right now I hear "Get Croup Again!" when I hear "Recroup". I
hear the pun on 'regroup' (although don't understand how it relates to resumes
and job seeking)...

~~~
taigeair
Or recoup haha.

------
waylonrobert
As a manager who has hired people before, I don't see how this could replace a
traditional resume. Resumes allow for me to quickly evaluate a candidate. I
really don't care what my potential candidate's social media history is or any
other arbitrary information (badges are nice, but as a recruiter I wouldn't
know the scale nor why I should care). I do think something better than a
resume is worth looking into, but the execution has to be right.

------
notjustanymike
What I'd really like to see is the output of a resume without having to sign
up for something. I'm also not sold on the gray, does it come in different
colors?

I've seen this thing before as well
([http://www.workfolio.com/](http://www.workfolio.com/)), how is this
different & better?

------
visakanv
I don't have a resume. I got employed to do marketing/customer aquisition for
a tech firm on the basis of my blog, where I primarily wrote about local
political issues.

Everybody should blog! A resume has unnecessary limitations.

------
spacecadet
As a designer, this is how I got my current day job(not using recroup). I
didn't send a resume, I designed a book that walked the employer through my
accomplishments.

~~~
RougeFemme
Are you a software designer or another type of designer? If a software
designer, are you more into the graphics? I've always appreciated how people
in creative "non-technical" fields - or those who straddle the creative and
techie worlds - present their work history/portfolio in ways that tech folks
generally don't/can't. I'm a miserable failure at getting beyond the standard
resume/work sample model.

------
aantix
After visiting and signing up, I'm still unclear as to how these challenges
help me tell my story?

I loved the initial pitch, after that, I was lost.

------
rodolphoarruda
How boring is to be a project manager these days... you can't even find
"challenges" for you in the challenges section.

------
sneak
Homonym misuse on the homepage. On a resume that means it goes in the garbage
instantly, and these people are supposed to represent others professionally?!?

Skipped.

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
Interesting that you pick up that but not that the main sentence on the first
thing you see misses an "a".

"12 seconds is the time that recruiter spends on a resume!"

------
gxespino
Can you people critique the concept more than the grammar?

~~~
GrinningFool
The concept is not well demonstrated due to a lack of demo and vague wording
throughout. When the critique focuses on grammar and presentation, that in
itself should be a strong hint that more is needed for this to be a viable
concept.

In addition, the grammar is fairly critical to making a good impression -
especially when creating a service that claims it will help you impress
employers.

------
jasonlotito
> At recroup, we know every job seeker is different.

Every recruiter is also different. Every time someone gives suggestions on how
to write a resume or apply for a job or things you should do, the advice can
be contradicted by someone else in the same position at another company.

Hell, even spelling mistakes! I've known people who don't care (they are bad
spellers themselves).

So, while I appreciate the goal, every recruiter is different. The best thing
I can suggest is that when you apply, however you do it, do it the way you
want. Make it represent you. Changing your style might get you the job if you
match the expectations of the recruiter, but it might not be the type of job
you want.

~~~
PakG1
_Hell, even spelling mistakes! I 've known people who don't care (they are bad
spellers themselves)._

Well... but it's never bad advice to try to submit perfect spelling. And it
can be bad advice to not care about spelling. It's like the spelling version
of Pascal's Wager.

~~~
jasonlotito
You'd think that, until you meet that individual who insists a commonly
misspelled word is spelled incorrectly despite being spelled correctly. =)

~~~
PakG1
Interesting, never came across this, and never contemplated it. I suppose I'd
just throw them a dictionary URL, but do it politely. The worst-case is that
they refuse to change their mind. That'd be a signal to me that I don't want
to deal with this person. One of my top bad sign signals is when someone isn't
willing to change their position when proven wrong. Correlated with many, many
bad things.

